# Warrant Officer Mark Boychuck



## Loachman (26 Feb 2019)

https://globalnews.ca/news/4999623/cfb-gagetown-death/?fbclid=IwAR2Bn9JLaYHi-jBHMakB0ZBlciFf5szmkEGds8sOzQVrJelNA0f_Ss1Ey5I

Military member found dead at CFB Gagetown identified as Afghanistan veteran

Rebecca Lau Global News February 26, 2019 10:19 am

A 20-year member of the Canadian Armed Forces who was deployed to Afghanistan and Bosnia has been identified as the military member found deceased at CFB Gagetown in New Brunswick.

Warrant Officer Mark Boychuck, 41, was found dead at the military base on Monday.

A statement from Col. Keith Osmond of 5th Canadian Division Support Base Gagetown says Boychuck’s family, loved ones and colleagues have been notified and will be provided with support and resources.

“Let’s take this time to remember Mark’s contributions to Canada, the international community, and the Canadian Armed Forces, and for those that knew him personally, how our relationships with him enriched our own lives,” Osmond said.

Boychuck was deployed three times to Afghanistan and once to Bosnia.

Base officials are not releasing a cause of death, but confirm it was not the result of a training accident.

Osmond is asking people not to speculate about his death and to allow “relevant authorities the time they need to investigate what happened.”

“We express our deepest condolences to all those who knew and loved Mark. The loss of any Canadian Armed Forces member is felt deeply across the military community,” he said.


----------



## AbdullahD (26 Feb 2019)

May he rest in peace. Gone far to young 

Abdullah


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Feb 2019)

RIP


----------



## Teager (26 Feb 2019)

RIP Mark I'm glad I had a chance to serve with you.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2019)

RIP


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Feb 2019)

RIP WO 🇨🇦


----------

